# [der8auer] FusionPot rev2 !!!



## der8auer (4. September 2010)

Heya 

 *Nachdem der * *FusionPot rev1 sehr gut angekommen ist habe ich mich dazu entschieden mir noch mal Gedanken über Design und Struktur zu machen. Das Ergebnis möchte ich in diesem Thread vorstellen:

**Grundlegende Veränderungen ggü. rev1:
*

Der Pot ist im Durchmesser um 10mm gewachsen und misst nun 70mm.
Um eine bessere Temperaturpufferung zu bieten wurde der Boden um 5mm erhöht.
Die innere Struktur wurde komplett überarbeitet und erlaubt eine schnellere Abkühlung bei LN2 und tiefere Temperaturen unter DICE
Größere Öffnung für leichteres Einfüllen

*Der Kupferboden frisch nach der Bearbeitung:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die neue Struktur:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neuer Aluminiumaufsatz:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Beides zusammen inkl. poliertem Kupfer:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Blick in den Pot:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Vergleich zum FusionPot rev1:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  ​


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

Wow Roman , das Ding sieht echt Bombe aus 
Ist das dasselbe Kupferstück wie für den neuen Vollkupferpot ?


----------



## Alriin (4. September 2010)

Sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2010)

Danke 

Welchen neuen Vollkupferpot meinst du?


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

Den, den du mir vor ner Woche als neue Revision verkauft hast


----------



## McZonk (4. September 2010)

Sauber, wirklich tolle, präzise Arbeit, die du hier wieder ablieferst. Wie viel Arbeitsstunden pro Pot?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. September 2010)

man roman du hast dich innerhalb kürzester zeit sehr stark verbessert.
meine beiden pots von dir sind heute kein vergleich mehr zu dem was du heute ablieferst.

echt stark.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. September 2010)

Einfach nur genial 
der8auer Qualität halt...
Sorry wenn ichs übersehen hab aber wieviel kostet das gute Stück ? 

LG


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Den, den du mir vor ner Woche als neue Revision verkauft hast



Nein der hier ist etwas größer 




McZonk schrieb:


> Sauber, wirklich tolle, präzise Arbeit, die du hier wieder ablieferst. Wie viel Arbeitsstunden pro Pot?



Danke Chef  ca. 7-8h pro FusionPot




RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> man roman du hast dich innerhalb kürzester zeit sehr stark verbessert.
> meine beiden pots von dir sind heute kein vergleich mehr zu dem was du heute ablieferst.
> 
> echt stark.



Dankeschön 




-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Einfach nur genial
> der8auer Qualität halt...
> Sorry wenn ichs übersehen hab aber wieviel kostet das gute Stück ?
> 
> LG



Thx  Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht genau. Muss erst noch alle Rohkosten usw. verrechnen.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2010)

Saubere arbeit! Schaut richtig gut aus 

Mir fehlt nur noch ein richtig guter GPU Pot.


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2010)

Danke dir 

Flache GPU Pots kommen auch noch. Aber erst später dieses Jahr.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Aber erst später dieses Jahr.


Im Herbst höre ich diese Formulierung immer wieder gerne 
Wie siehts denn Preismäßig aus ? So 180 wie Generation 1 ?


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2010)

Jap preislich ziemlich gleich


----------



## SchnickNick (7. September 2010)

hammer nice roman


----------



## Lower (7. September 2010)

saubere Arbeit  

schon ein paar Erfahrungsberichte oder noch nicht?


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> saubere Arbeit
> 
> schon ein paar Erfahrungsberichte oder noch nicht?



Ich denke das noch keiner einen hat aber auf unsere Session wird zu 99% einer dabei sein


----------



## Domowoi (7. September 2010)

Nur so aus Interresse wieviel wiegt der Pot mit dem Aluteil?


----------



## der8auer (7. September 2010)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> hammer nice roman





Lower schrieb:


> saubere Arbeit
> 
> schon ein paar Erfahrungsberichte oder noch nicht?





-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich denke das noch keiner einen hat aber auf unsere Session wird zu 99% einer dabei sein



Danke Jungs 




Domowoi schrieb:


> Nur so aus Interresse wieviel wiegt der Pot mit dem Aluteil?



ca 2,1kg


----------



## Domowoi (8. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> [...]ca 2,1kg


Danke


----------



## GTA 3 (14. September 2010)

Sorry für die Frage,was hat dieser Pot für Nutzen ? Zum CPU kühlen mit Trockeneis bzw. auch Stickstoff ?


----------



## zøtac (14. September 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Frage,was hat dieser Pot für Nutzen ? Zum CPU kühlen mit Trockeneis bzw. auch Stickstoff ?


Jop, das triffts ziemlich genau auf den Punkt. Flüssiges Helium könnt man auch noch reinkippen, wär aber ziemlich teuer^^
Ist natürlich nicht alltagstauglich, nur für ein Paar Stunden bzw. für ein  oder zwei Tage bei Sessions wie der PCGH EOS um sehr hohe Taktraten zu erreichen
Das ganze gibts für CPU, GPU, NB und RAM wobei letzteres eher nicht so verbreitet ist. 

Grüße


----------



## Ascor (14. September 2010)

Sieht ja echt klasse aus.
Das wertet einfach alles optisch auf .

Nur mal so als frage. 
derBauer® Audio Visual Media | LU: 23.07.2010 | WEBDESIGN, FLASH 3D GPU DEMOS, NVIDIA, ATI, FLASH TRAILER, B-TRAXX SOUND FX, DOLBY SURROUND, GPU ACCELERATION, ANAGLYPH, POLARIZATION
das bist aber nicht du oder? D:


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2010)

@ Ascor: Danke  Nein leider nicht


----------



## Fischer995 (30. August 2011)

Wow ! So unglaublich gute und präzise arbeit (: wirklich wahr respekt (:


----------

